# Afraid of getting my first job (Help)



## Anthony100 (May 28, 2015)

Hello everyone, my name's Anthony and I'm posting here to learn about some ways to help me cope with my anxiety. It all started back when I was 17 and originally applied and got a summer job. Before the job even started I had a nervous breakdown and my dad had to call my would be boss and tell him I would be unable to work that summer. I then ended up going to a therapist and a psychiatrist for a little over a year. (I've since returned to the psychiatrist) I was put on meds which helped me cope for a little while but the following summer and the summers over the past few years I haven't managed to draw up the courage to get a job. My parents have continued to encourage and support me but I feel really bad for them and absolutely hate being like this. I think most of the anxiety comes from the unknown and not knowing what could happen, I also have another subtle anxiety of driving but I've been able to power through it for the most part. I'm not exactly super comfortable in situations around people I don't know and I have this fear of messing up and making an idiot of myself, and I also don't want to have some sort of nervous breakdown on the job either. I also have a twin brother who has had multiple summer jobs in the past, goes to school for engineering on a full scholarship, will be graduating and commissioning into the armed forces, and knows what he wants to do with his life while I'm just sitting here feeling sorry for myself that I haven't achieved as much and and as you can imagine it's extremely frustrating. I personally have no idea what I want to do with my life at 21, I've been attending community college for the past 3 years and switched my major 3 times already while some of my friends will be graduating next year. Anyway, I can see I'm going off on a bit of a tangent so I'll leave it at that. I hope I can get some advice here. Thank you.


----------



## Mr snooze (Feb 11, 2014)

well im guessing the reason you are afraid of getting your first job is because you are afraid that you will be a burden / a failure or unskilled at work right? what you're lacking then is confidence in yourself that you can do it. i can relate with that kind of anxiety , the only advise i can give ya is to just go for it , whats the worse that can happen? get fired? get another one then , get rekt by boss? who cares mate , you can make all the mistakes/failure you can at work (be sure to learn from it though ) , ask many questions if you are unsure , ask others to show you the rope. at the start thats just how it is ( nervewrecking ) but in time you'll get used to your job and it gets easier to apply for another without getting anxiety, everyone makes mistakes , everyone fails at one point . Time will pass quickly so don't waste it atleast try it out while you can .if you really cant get a job or feel like getting one atm you should practice your skills and build up your confidence , since you mentioned you don't know what you want to do in life why not try out some other stuffs you haven't done ( eg: learning a language , Programming , Arts , cookin ) or if you got something you enjoy doing in your spare time why not make a livin out of it? (eg : video games = streamer , game tester , developer , cooking = chef , cook , prep , food blog ).

if you really cant handle working with other peeps you can always get self employed * depends if you have certain skills. check out upwork.com and see if you can take on some easy request there.

oh another thing : dont compare yourself to others ( thats gonna rekt your confidence , some people just have it and some people dont win the lottery of life or atleast the diligence to work for it) , do what you wanna do its your life enjoy it.


----------



## LuceMala (May 17, 2015)

dont have the patience to read it all


----------

